# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Solar Flare Magnitude X 2.2: Valid for UTC Day: 2011 Feb 18

## hillbilly123069

I put this here because the right 1 will destroy the grid and put us back in a little house on the prairie.
Simply put, a large and powerful geomagnetic storm is about to pummel our atmosphere. It magnitude indicates it has a moderate chance of fouling satelite,etc. communications. I think its rather odd that this hasnt been covered in the news.
http://www.solarcycle24.com/

http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/alerts/warnings_timeline.html

http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/rt_plots/Xray.gif

http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/forecast.html

----------


## Elwar

I'll have to remember my tin foil umbrella that day...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/s...our-years.html

*Sun launches biggest solar flare in four years*

* The most powerful flare for four years has erupted on the sun, aimed directly    at the Earth. * 


 
The bright spot near the centre is the strongest solar flare of the current solar cycle Photo: EPA/NASA

 7:25PM GMT 16 Feb 2011                                   7 Comments 


 Scientists warn it could cause radio blackouts over the next couple of days and    produce spectacular displays of the northern lights from high latitudes. 

  The brilliant flash above a 60,000-mile wide dark sunspot was the strongest    type of solar flare, bombarding us with X-ray and ultraviolet radiation. 

  At the same time, it hurled millions of tons of charged matter towards Earth . 

  The expanding cloud was pictured in detail by NASA's Solar Dynamics Observatory    and the twin STEREO spacecraft as it headed in our direction.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

http://www.straitstimes.com/Breaking...ry_635837.html

*                                     Feb 17, 2011                                         * 

*                                                      Solar flare disrupts China shortwave radio                                         * 

 

*The solar flare, a huge explosion on the sun's surface caused by magnetic activity. -- PHOTO : NASA*


BEIJING - THE largest solar flare in more than four  years has caused disruptions to shortwave radio communications in China,  state media has reported.
                               The solar flare, a huge explosion on the sun's surface  caused by magnetic activity, affected transmissions in southern China on  Tuesday, Xinhua news agency has said, quoting the China Meteorological  Administration.
                               The US space administration Nasa said Monday's solar flare  was the largest in four years, and the event sparked predictions of  heightened northern hemisphere aurora activity.
                               Solar flares are the most powerful explosions in the solar  system and the radiation they emit can trigger radio blackouts and other  phenomena on Earth, Nasa said. -- AFP

----------


## hillbilly123069

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20110217...lecomnasachina

----------

